# Most annoying fag on the farms



## NigKid (Oct 28, 2021)

And that pedo fag or the arthur porn wanker dont count


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 28, 2021)

@NigKid


----------



## Product Placement (Oct 28, 2021)

What ever alt account KingofPol is using


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 28, 2021)

I would say anyone who has made more Q&A threads then lolcow threads......


----------



## Aunt Marge (Oct 28, 2021)

Anyone who spends enough time on the farms to know other users


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan @The Last Stand @snailslime @secret watcher


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 28, 2021)

Whoever spammed pictures of Nikocado's butthole in the group DMs. Not cool, dude


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @The Last Stand @snailslime @secret watcher


@The Repeated Scream


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Oct 28, 2021)

Newfags are always annoying because they don't know how to archive.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @The Last Stand @snailslime @secret watcher


People who are obsessed with George Floyd so much that they make their avatar an anime image of him because they're racist 15 year old edgelords


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

@GeorgeFloyd 



GeorgeFloyd said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @The Last Stand @snailslime @secret watcher


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> @GeorgeFloyd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668486


Nigger this isn't black twitter gtfo with your reaction images.


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> People who are obsessed with Hulk Hogan so much that they make their avatar an image of him because they're gay & have down syndrome.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Nigger this isn't black twitter gtfo with your reaction images.


Why can't people comment on your page?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why can't people comment on your page?


Because I'm @secret watcher


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Nigger this isn't black twitter gtfo with your reaction images.


Does your mom know you're up late being a racist tard on Kiwi Farms?


----------



## Grub (Oct 28, 2021)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Does your mom know you're up late being a racist tard on Kiwi Farms?


Do your parents know you're gay?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Do your parents know you're gay?


I remember when I was in high school and I'd have thought that was a good retort


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

Says the manchild who just typed:


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Does your mom know you're up late being a racist tard on Kiwi Farms?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Says the manchild who just typed:


Lol except you are a racist tard so it's pretty accurate. Does your mom know? I don't want you to be grounded


----------



## NigKid (Oct 28, 2021)

And that pedo fag or the arthur porn wanker dont count


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol except you are a racist tard so it's pretty accurate. Does your mom know? I don't want you to be grounded





Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I remember when I was in high school and I'd have thought that was a good retort


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Oct 28, 2021)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan @GeorgeFloyd
I think you two should settle this with a live charity wrestling match.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @GeorgeFloyd
> I think you two should settle this with a live charity wrestling match.


Unfortunately he would be too terrified to make contact with an unvaccinated individual as myself!


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Unfortunately he would be too terrified to make contact with an unvaccinated individual as myself!


Do not talk shit about "making contact" with somebody when you have profile posting AND conversations blocked on YOUR END.


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 28, 2021)

Anyone who hides their profile. Seems incredibly common among newfags, but there are a few older users I've seen do this. Though now I've seen something more autistic and couldn't tell if it was a bug or not, but now that I know it's a thing @GeorgeFloyd takes the cake for not hiding the profile but for selectively disabling his comments like a faggot.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> but now that I know it's a thing @GeorgeFloyd takes the cake for not hiding the profile but for selectively disabling his comments like a faggot.


All I do is post actress frames on here and that pisses him off.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> All I do is post actress frames on here and that pisses him off.


It's cringe you old gay nigger. You have body dysmorphophobia and you want to be and old white lady.


The Last Stand said:


> Do not talk shit about "making contact" with somebody when you have profile posting AND conversations blocked on YOUR END.


If @secret watcher is based and has a private profile so am I.


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> It's cringe you old gay nigger. You have body dysmorphophobia and you want to be and old white lady.
> 
> If @secret watcher is based and has a private profile so am I.


You would honestly be less of a retard if you did that because at least it's not some gay ops shadowban shit.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> It's cringe you old gay nigger. You have body dysmorphophobia and you want to be and old white lady.


Meanwhile, you cosplay as some drug addict on a shitposting website. At least the women I show contributed to society.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Meanwhile, you cosplay as some drug addict on a shitposting website. At least the women I show contributed to society.


That drug addict is lauded as a hero by your race. He outshines MLK, Malcom X, Cassius Clay, and even Bernie Mac! Many say he was the greatest black man who ever lived. 

Also all of those old ladies hated niggers which was the standard at the time.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 28, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @GeorgeFloyd
> I think you two should settle this with a live charity wrestling match.


Hogan would have his knee on Floyd's neck quicker than you can say "Mississippi"



GeorgeFloyd said:


> That drug addict is lauded as a hero by your race. He outshines MLK, Malcom X, Cassius Clay, and even Bernie Mac! Many say he was the greatest black man who ever lived.
> 
> Also all of those old ladies hated niggers which was the standard at the time.


Yeah and George Floyd obviously cared about black people


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> That drug addict is lauded as a hero by your race. He outshines MLK, Malcom X, Cassius Clay, and even Bernie Mac! Many say he was the greatest black man who ever lived.


Not to me. And you're a sad fuck.

How many George Floyd images you have on your PC?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Not to me. And you're a sad fuck.
> 
> How many George Floyd images you have on your PC?





*Banana*


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Oct 29, 2021)

You.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @GeorgeFloyd
> I think you two should settle this with a live charity wrestling match.


Big floyd would destroy cuck hogunt in a 1-on-1 fight to the death


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 29, 2021)

@Gone Ham


----------



## Gone Ham (Oct 29, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> @Gone Ham


I agree


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 29, 2021)

The one with the anime avatar


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 29, 2021)

@A truthteller, and @Exigent Circumcisions. I believe I have threatened both of them at some point that I would send a pack of angry rottweilers to rape and kill them.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 29, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> @A truthteller, and @Exigent Circumcisions. I believe I have threatened both of them at some point that I would send a pack of angry rottweilers to rape and kill them.


Cry more.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 28, 2021)

And that pedo fag or the arthur porn wanker dont count


----------



## Penis Drager (Oct 29, 2021)

It's me.
Fuck you, I'm the alpha-tard.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


@Hollywood Hulk Hogan is honestly one of the best users on the site, simply for how easily he makes the A&N regulars cope seethe and dilate. So intimidated they were by his Chadness that they literally had to create a private PM-chain hugbox to specifically exclude him, lest he shove them into any more metaphorical lockers.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 29, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan is honestly one of the best users on the site, simply for how easily he makes the A&N regulars cope seethe and dilate. So intimidated they were by his Chadness that they literally had to create a private PM-chain hugbox to specifically exclude him, lest he shove them into any more metaphorical lockers.


Nah he's boring and repeats the same "ur mom" jokes in every thread. He also become a vaccine Karen. There's nothing chad about being a neurotic double mask wearing vaxxhole.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Nah he's boring and repeats the same "ur mom" jokes in every thread. He also become a vaccine Karen. There's nothing chad about being a neurotic double mask wearing vaxxhole.


I'd say that being so physically inferior that you can't breathe with a mask on is a sign of pure beta-ness. A true chad can easily breathe with a mask on with our superior lungs


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I'd say that being so physically inferior that you can't breathe with a mask on is a sign of pure beta-ness. A true chad can easily breathe with a mask on with our superior lungs


George floyd can't breathe at all you inconsiderate bastard


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Nah he's boring and repeats the same "ur mom" jokes in every thread. He also become a vaccine Karen. There's nothing chad about being a neurotic double mask wearing vaxxhole.


You're one to talk?


----------



## Penis Drager (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> A true chad can easily breathe with a mask on with our superior lungs


Can you breathe through that massive BBC you suckle on all day? Fucking Chad, bro!


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 29, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Can you breathe through that massive BBC you suckle on all day? Fucking Chad, bro!


Lol sorry you are physically inferior and thus can't wear a mask without throwing a temper tantrum


----------



## Penis Drager (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol sorry you are physically inferior and thus can't wear a mask without throwing a temper tantrum


Oh, I have no problem breathing through the mask. I was just wondering how you can breathe through dick.
It's a useful skill I'd like to learn some day.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I'd say that being so physically inferior that you can't breathe with a mask on is a sign of pure beta-ness. A true chad can easily breathe with a mask on with our superior lungs


Your immune system is so inferior you can't even free breathe without your cuck muzzle. BETA!


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 29, 2021)

I'd say the most annoying person on this site is ME.






This site needs more B&W representation.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 29, 2021)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan is pretty alright if you don't care about his A&H takes. Good on the sports/MMA thread.

@JimmyNugget is a proper nigger. Jab makes him jizz and he's too scared to let people comment on his profile. Let people post stuff on your profile, pussy.


----------



## Drdinnermint (Oct 29, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Oh, I have no problem breathing through the mask. I was just wondering how you can breathe through dick.
> It's a useful skill I'd like to learn some day.


Ron toye is single now if you want to start with a small one


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Your immune system is so inferior you can't even free breathe without your cuck muzzle. BETA!


What the hell is a cock muzzle? My god you're autistic



Penis Drager said:


> Oh, I have no problem breathing through the mask. I was just wondering how you can breathe through dick.
> It's a useful skill I'd like to learn some day.


I'd imagine you could breathe through your nose if you really want to suck dick that badly. I've never done it, but I don't see why that wouldn't work


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Nah he's boring and repeats the same "ur mom" jokes in every thread. He also become a vaccine Karen. There's nothing chad about being a neurotic double mask wearing vaxxhole.


That's what makes it so funny. He doesn't even need to put in much effort, and you'll still hand him the victory by seething over his posts, creating safe spaces just to avoid him, and inadvertently revealing your embarrassing sexual fetishes, and/or getting doxed through dating profiles on a website for gay sugar daddies in the process.

Almost none of these embarrassing own goals would have been scored had you people not wigged out over Hulk, which is the hilarious irony of it all. He doesn't even need to try, and he still comes out looking like the Chad of the exchange.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Oct 29, 2021)

@Jacearai is a total faggot


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol except you are a racist tard so it's pretty accurate. Does your mom know? I don't want you to be grounded


I know your mom.
Go laugh at that with those school kids you keep stalking.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 29, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I know your mom.
> Go laugh at that with those school kids you keep stalking.


lol wut?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> lol wut?


wut wut chicken nut


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> lol wut?


Deez wuts


----------



## NigKid (Oct 28, 2021)

And that pedo fag or the arthur porn wanker dont count


----------



## Tims (Oct 29, 2021)

My vote is & always will be for OP special shoutout to @GeorgeFloyd though for going on a screed about how he's totally not butt mangled at HHH


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Oct 29, 2021)

ITT


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 29, 2021)

Everyone in this thread


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 29, 2021)

Anyone who won't stop responding to HHH. The pedo furfag who's name I can't remember.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Oct 29, 2021)

@Dr. Geronimo


----------



## Madre Muerte (Oct 29, 2021)

Not me


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Oct 29, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> Not me


If you're the one saying it, it is definitely you


----------



## Pringles Can (Oct 29, 2021)

Its me. I am sorry guys.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 29, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> That's what makes it so funny. He doesn't even need to put in much effort, and you'll still hand him the victory by seething over his posts, creating safe spaces just to avoid him, and inadvertently revealing your embarrassing sexual fetishes, and/or getting doxed through dating profiles on a website for gay sugar daddies in the process.
> 
> Almost none of these embarrassing own goals would have been scored had you people not wigged out over Hulk, which is the hilarious irony of it all. He doesn't even need to try, and he still comes out looking like the Chad of the exchange.


Oh I see, he's merely pretending to be retarded!


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Oct 30, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> inadvertently revealing your embarrassing sexual fetishes, and/or getting doxed through dating profiles on a website for gay sugar daddies in the process.


Sorry, _what?_


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 30, 2021)

Kraz said:


> Sorry, _what?_


I won't mention their names to save them any further humiliation, but to cut a long story short, one of Hulk's detractors was doxed through a dating profile on "findgaydads,com", and on a separate occasion, another was found to be the follower of a series of porn blogs dedicated to femdom, chastity, and father-son incest fetishes through an email they'd shared in the anti-Hulk PM-chain before it was leaked.


----------



## Super Macho Man (Oct 31, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I won't mention their names to save them any further humiliation, but to cut a long story short, one of Hulk's detractors was doxed through a dating profile on "findgaydads,com", and on a separate occasion, another was found to be the follower of a series of porn blogs dedicated to femdom, chastity, and father-son incest fetishes through an email they'd shared in the anti-Hulk PM-chain before it was leaked.


Well then, the hulkster must truly be blessed to be able to so easily reveal  the nature of such exceptional individuals.


----------



## MadStan (Oct 31, 2021)

Menotaur.

He's an arrogant cunt that uses statistics and shit and fucking reads court briefs. He's a fucking disgrace and completely un-objective and biased.

He should be banned,


----------

